# What version



## rwaqa (Nov 17, 2011)

Hi,

I have just accessed a new FreeBSD server and I would like to find out the version of FreeBSD installed on the server. What command can I use to dig this information?



Best Regards,
Waqa


----------



## SirDice (Nov 17, 2011)

rwaqa said:
			
		

> I would like to find out the version of freeBSD installed on the server. What command can I use to dig this information?


`$ uname -a`


----------



## fluca1978 (Nov 17, 2011)

Take a look at the FreeBSD handbook, the first chapters explain basic unix commands.


----------



## rwaqa (Nov 17, 2011)

Thankyou SirDice and Fluca,

Much appreciated.



-Waqa.


----------

